# Yamaha Aes-620



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about picking up a YAMAHA AES-620 any thoughts on this one?











All the reviews look great. :food-smiley-004: 


M


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The pic doesn't look to bad either..... try it, you like it, you buy it... Drool then give us a review....


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I know a guy in New jersey that has one. He says it is great and gig with it from time to time.:smile:


----------



## Voivod (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow... that is a nice-looking axe.

I have a Yamaha acoustic and I have yet to be disappointed with it after 15 years, so I will have to give this one a look the next time I'm at Steve's (which will be soon :smile.

Is it M.I.J.?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

made in Taiwan aren`t they? The 900 series is MIJ...cost quite a bit more too.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yamaha guitars are extremely well made, even the cheapos.

that said, give it a good test run. i went to a music store a couple of years ago intent on buying a high-end pacifica. i reluctantly concluded that although it is a well-made guitar, it was not a real pro/player.

-dh


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well I`m no pro, not even close but I own and love my USA II and Pacifica 10th anniversary...similar to the USA II but with Duncan single coils instead of the Vintage Rails. Warmoth necks and bodies, Duncan p`ups, Schaller locking tuners, Wilkinson bridges...come to think of it, `bout the only thing Yamaha about em is the MOP inlayed logo on the headstock. Also have the MS 1511 Mike Stern and an SA2200 plus an SAS 1500 as well as several acoustics...love them Dynamics... and a couple of older SG types. BIG fan of the Yamahas...for these amateur hands and ears they sure are great guitars.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> well I`m no pro, not even close but I own and love my USA II and Pacifica 10th anniversary...similar to the USA II but with Duncan single coils instead of the Vintage Rails. Warmoth necks and bodies, Duncan p`ups, Schaller locking tuners, Wilkinson bridges...come to think of it, `bout the only thing Yamaha about em is the MOP inlayed logo on the headstock. Also have the MS 1511 Mike Stern and an SA2200 plus an SAS 1500 as well as several acoustics...love them Dynamics... and a couple of older SG types. BIG fan of the Yamahas...for these amateur hands and ears they sure are great guitars.


I just picked up an early 80's SA2000 and it is a killer guitar :rockon:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

very good...they are beautiful. But...don`t spill the beans `cause prices will start going up if too many guys catch on to Yamaha. sssshhhhh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> very good...they are beautiful. But...don`t spill the beans `cause prices will start going up if too many guys catch on to Yamaha. sssshhhhh.


Too late, I spent more than I would have a year ago (still under $1000 but not by much) so word is leaking out. This far surpasses most 335's I've played so it's still a bargain in my opinion. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Aes620*

I've owned an AES620 for about two years now. It plays great. It sounds great. Best value for my buck. No regrets whatsoever. There's more to a guitar than a brand name. There are many great expensive guitars out there but there are also many budget wise ones as well. My two cents.:rockon:


----------

